# Double Trouble Honda's 828 and 1132 !



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe i have too much time on my hands?

an 828 and a 1132.

completely gone thru.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Is the black paint, or a durable coating ? It kind of looks thick in a few spots to me.

Only thing they need are flames and racing stripes.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

They look great - good job!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice jog, Orangputah. Black color looks real nice.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

We need to see a pic of you using them both, one in each hand!:smile2:

Sort of like this, but with snow blowers:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, they look pretty rad in black. Nice job, and yes you clearly have a bunch time on your hands.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mountain Man said:


> Is the black paint, or a durable coating ? It kind of looks thick in a few spots to me.
> 
> Only thing they need are flames and racing stripes.


bead blasted and powder coated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Nice jog, Orangputah. Black color looks real nice.


wish the picture were better. overcast day. heres a better one of the 828 on a sunny day.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> Maybe i have too much time on my hands?


Ya think  At least you have something valuable to show for your time. Nice job.

.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

They cleared snow where other blowers feared to go. 

Their very presence would make snow melt and slip away hurriedly into the ravines, rather than be savaged and spat out by the Bad Boy augers.

They had a swagger about them, as they moved through the icy back lanes, strutting their black jackets and red bandannas. 

Ice and snow averted their gaze, lest they caught the deathly stare of........... The Tahoe Twins.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> They cleared snow where other blowers feared to go.
> 
> Their very presence would make snow melt and slip away hurriedly into the ravines, rather than be savaged and spat out by the Bad Boy augers.
> 
> ...


That's why I made them Black and Bad! 

The next ones are gonna be my HS624 and 80 in Navy and Silver ( New England Patriots ).......maybe.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> They cleared snow where other blowers feared to go.
> 
> Their very presence would make snow melt and slip away hurriedly into the ravines, rather than be savaged and spat out by the Bad Boy augers.
> 
> ...


Brava


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> That's why I made them Black and Bad!


Works for me - a black leather jacket is always my first clothing choice!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Works for me - a black leather jacket is always my first clothing choice!


I always wear a leather jacket when I ride. Gloves, chaps , the whole nine yards even when it's 90 plus degrees. Once I went into that famous bar in Groveland CA ( bullet holes still in ceiling from the old days ) on a hot day and some wise ass sitting with his friend commented "here's the big tough biker with all his leathers on."

well, i bought the boyfriends a beer and told him "there are only two types of bike riders. thems that have gone down and thems that are gonna go down ." They bought the next couple rounds . It was too hot to fight anyway.

Believe me , I learned that lesson the hard way and have lost skin.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I always wear a leather jacket when I ride... Believe me , I learned that lesson the hard way and have lost skin.


ATGATT, for sure!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Believe me , I learned that lesson the hard way and have lost skin.


Me too!! Learned mine the hard way. Was at a Motorhead concert in London in the 80s and at the end Lemmy said "If you're riding bikes home tonight, be safe". So, of course, I crashed. I was OK, just lost a lot of layers of skin off my knees and a sore arse. This is where having a big arse comes in handy. more padding!! hahahah 

I had a leather jacket on, but was wearing jeans. Went out and bought decent lower leathers after that!! 

Not inttended as a criticsim, more of a (concerned) observation - the motorcycle cops where I live, VA, ride in short sleeve shirts and no gloves in warm / hot weather. Ouch.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Orangputeh....those are some really nice blowers....I'm clapping, but you can't hear me!...that said....Powershift 93...aka Todd....has now got to up his game....the "Brothers of Destruction" aka Senior and Junior now have some worthy adversaries......and even I...looking over my herd of ratblowers.....am feeling a little queasy.....am I outgunned????


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

My babies. A Honda CG125, my first bike, is also dear to me but is not in the picture.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Orangputeh....those are some really nice blowers....I'm clapping, but you can't hear me!...that said....Powershift 93...aka Todd....has now got to up his game....the "Brothers of Destruction" aka Senior and Junior now have some worthy adversaries......and even I...looking over my herd of ratblowers.....am feeling a little queasy.....am I outgunned????


Thank you. appreciate it. Just think . 2 years ago I hadn't even touched a Honda snowblower before. learned a lot here. Had a background with other small engines, subarus, other cars , and Harley Davidson motorcycles. Took my Dad's lawnmower apart at age 12. ( over 50 years ago ) and could not put back together. He was pissed.

@YSHSfan , I think he has it over a lot of us. I just do this for fun. I just love how they look.the pictures really don't do them justice. I even framed 8 X 10 pictures of them. There is really no talent here. I haven't done any major modifications. Just serviced them the best I could and the bead blasting and powder coating was out sourced. I painted everything else and am putting fluid film on everything. Just put everything back together.

I have another 1132 that is probably gonna be a 1128. I'm sorry to the member here about never measuring the 80 and 928 buckets and beds. Now snow is covering all of them.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> My babies. A Honda CG125, my first bike, is also dear to me but is not in the picture.


Sorry to go off topic, but wow, what a quinky dink as my first bike was a CG125 as well; tasted tar pretty bad in 2001, shattered helmet, concussion and 12 stitches.


----------

